# THE SCRUBS: Amazon cut price to 99cents & Red Adept Review



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

New to Kindle and Smashwords is the eBook version of _*The Scrubs*_.

James Jeter, the notorious serial killer with a sixth sense, holds court inside London's Wormwood Scrubs Prison. He's the focus of the "North Wing Project." Under the influence of a hallucinogen, Jeter can create an alternative world known as "The Rift" containing the souls of his victims. Pardons are on offer to inmates who'll enter The Rift. Michael Keeler has nothing to lose and little to live for. He's sent into The Rift to learn the identity of Jeter's last victim. It's a mission where the guilty can be redeemed, but at a price...

Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/The-Scrubs-ebook/dp/B003DQNXTS
Smashwords: http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/11486

What They Are Saying About _*The Scrubs*_:
"The Scrubs is one merciless piece of work."
- Gary A. Braunbeck, author of Coffin Country

"The Scrubs...it's a journey to a Twilight Zone of our time."
- Mort Castle, author of The Stranger

"Lean, mean fear machine - The Scrubs is gruesomely inventive entertainment."
- Simon Clark, author of This Rage of echoes

"The Scrubs is a superb, fast-paced journey through the hell of incarceration...and way, way beyond."
- Tim Lebbon, author of Dawn

"This is a fascinating, disturbing journey."
- Dark Discoveries Magazine

"A surreal horror trip."
- Horror Fiction Review

It was the first book to come out under my horror pen name Simon Janus a couple of years ago. For the English folk out there, you'll recognize the name of the prison.

Thanks for listening and I hope you'll check it out.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

Picked it up on Kindle...half way through....freakin awesome man!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Nathan said:


> Picked it up on Kindle...half way through....freakin awesome man!


Say it louder, I don't think everyone heard. 

FYI, this is book 1 in a trilogy.


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

posted a review of it on Amazon.  Seriously...amazing read!  Big props to you!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm going to check it out, reviews are definitely good.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Nathan said:


> posted a review of it on Amazon. Seriously...amazing read! Big props to you!


I'm glad you liked it so much.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

hey, you're not April fooling me, are you??


----------



## Nathan (Nov 13, 2009)

hahaha...no, not this time.  Truly thought it was great.  I was expecting one thing, more straight up psychopathic freak tormenting people in a prison wing, and got this really warped reality cool fest.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I wanted a "gloves off" story. I think it delievers.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

angelad said:


> I'm going to check it out, reviews are definitely good.


Let me know what you think...


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I guest blogged over at Comet Press about my book, _*The Scrubs * _ and its origins. I hope you find it interesting.

http://cometpress.us/blog/?p=348


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

There's a nice review for _*The Scrubs * _ and an interview. I hope you'll check them out.

http://www.davidniallwilson.com/interviews/reviews-interviews/2007-2008-reading-list/scrubs
http://www.davidniallwilson.com/interviews/deep-blue-interviews/simon-wood


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I've been spotlighted at the Indie Spotlight.

http://www.theindiespotlight.com/?p=1372


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry about that Simon. I tried to find you this morning, but the search came up with Zip. But here we go:

Today's featured author at the Indie Spotlight is

Sunday: Simon Wood - The Scrubs

http://www.theindiespotlight.com

Come up and read and leave a comment.

Edward C. Patterson
& Gregory B. Banks


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

No worries.  Thanks to you and Ed for putting me under the spotlight.


----------



## Maria Hooley (Jul 21, 2009)

I've picked up a sample.  It sounds like an interesting book.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks.  I hope you like it, Maria.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Amazon has cut the price of my prison-set supernatural thriller _*The Scrubs * _ to 99 cents.

Description: James Jeter, the notorious serial killer with a sixth sense, holds court inside London's Wormwood Scrubs Prison. He's the focus of the "North Wing Project." Under the influence of a hallucinogen, Jeter can create an alternative world known as "The Rift" containing the souls of his victims. Pardons are on offer to inmates who'll enter The Rift. Michael Keeler has nothing to lose and little to live for. He's sent into The Rift to learn the identity of Jeter's last victim. It's a mission where the guilty can be redeemed, but at a price...

Also the book recently picked a really nice review from Red Adept. http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=2688 so I hope people will check the book out.


----------



## CJ West (Feb 24, 2010)

Loved this Simon. 

Jeter makes a great villain! His keeper is almost as hideous. Someone earlier said inventive. I couldn't agree more. I like the twists and turns that came from Jeter's mind - you made the Rift seem real.

Great going.

CJ


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks terrific Simon, got me one. Best of luck with it.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks CJ and Harry.

I have a soft spot for the story and my wife thinks it's the most visual thing I've written.


----------



## Linda Acaster (May 31, 2010)

I saw this on Red Adept Reviews and it is now loaded on to my Notebook ready for a night waiting in an airport. I reckon it'll keep me awake. On second thoughts this might not be a good idea. LOL


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Linda Acaster said:


> I saw this on Red Adept Reviews and it is now loaded on to my Notebook ready for a night waiting in an airport. I reckon it'll keep me awake. On second thoughts this might not be a good idea. LOL


It should keep you up...


----------



## WDGagliani (Apr 5, 2010)

Excellent, thought-provoking SF-Horror mix by noted thriller author Simon Wood (writing as Simon Janus)!

Here's my review:

Simon Wood's novella "The Scrubs" is a nightmare landscape of violence instigated by official lack of ethics and morality. This story is so lean it almost hurts. It's a bullet to the brain, a shank through the ribs, mostly because it deftly showcases the utter lack of compassion man can show fellow man, especially in a prison incarceration scenario.

Michael Keeler is a robber whose "harmless" bank robbery went awry when he killed a young boy who wielded a toy gun he thought was real. Now a lifer, a con in the Wormwood Scrubs prison, he has accepted a volunteer assignment he knows will probably get him killed. Something strange is going on in the North Wing, some kind of government research. Keeler's seeking redemption for his one act of brutality, but he has no idea what waits for him behind the vacuum locks. He has no idea what the prison governor is up to, with higher-ups' blessing. And he has no idea what it might mean for everyone in the world.

Keeler, whose very name indicates some irony, is a tragic hero, out to right his own wrongs, and willing to become a guinea pig and also an agent of chaos. The lean, hard prose proves Simon Wood's place in the hazy areas between SF and horror and thriller should be assured for a long time. Somewhat reminiscent of "The Cell," the novella could easily have been a novel, though it packs plenty of action and social commentary in its short length. It's not an easy one to forget, and it will raise the hairs on the back of your neck when you realize that it's probably not as far-fetched as it first appears. What you'll mostly take away from it is the feeling that humanity is doomed because of its own indiscriminate greed and lack of morals. 

I can definitely see room for a sequel...


----------



## DebbiM (Jun 16, 2009)

While horror is not usually my genre of choice, a book like THE SCRUBS could easily make me a convert. The novella opens with prisoner Michael Keeler being led by guards to the mysterious North Wing of the Wormwood Scrubs penitentiary, where he's agreed to participate in a hush-hush project of some kind. One in which prisoners go in, but don't come back out.

Since he's serving time for a double homicide committed during a bank robbery (and since one of his victims was a child he killed by accident) Keeler feels he has little to live for or to lose by signing up for the project. Little does he know what awaits him.

Inside the North Wing, deranged serial killer James Jeter has been hooked up to a bizarre contraption and force-fed hallucinogens, in order to create an alternate reality using Jeter's subconscious mind -- a place reachable via The Rift (a portal between worlds, also created by Jeter's mind).

Two other prisoners have entered The Rift and failed to return. Keeler's job is to find them and bring them back.

I will say no more about the plot, except to applaud Simon Wood (writing as Simon Janus) for his incredibly imaginative (if occasionally grotesque -- be aware that the book includes scenes that aren't for the faint of heart ) imagery and deviously clever plot twists. He even manages to weave in a subtext in favor of prison reform and against cruel and unusual punishment. Not to mention one deriding the evils of greed realized at the expense of human decency.

I exaggerate not when I say that, from the moment I started reading this novella, I simply couldn't put it down. I could scarcely wait for the next page to come up on my Kindle after the end of each chapter, so I could see where the story would go next.

THE SCRUBS is short enough to be consumed in one sitting (which is how I read it), but substantial (and haunting) enough to leave you pondering the end long after finishing it.

Best,
Debbi
Identity Crisis
Five Uneasy Pieces
http://www.debbimack.com
http://midlistlife.wordpress.com


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow. Inventive, action-packed, tense, and disturbing. Simon is one of those writers that just makes me want to go back to the drawing board...

Scott Nicholson


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words.  I'm glad people are liking it.  Just don't forget to post your reviews.  Others need to know how good the book is, not me.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

There's a nice little review for _*THE SCRUBS*_.

http://simplystacie.net/book-review-the-scrubs/

And Amazon has dropped the price to 99 cents again.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

_*The Scrubs*_ picked up a cracking review the other day. It's quite a feather in my cap.

http://thedarkeva.com/2010/11/book-review-the-scrubs-by-simon-wood/


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

The good news is that Bad Moon Books who originally published print version of *The Scrubs* has offered me a contract for the other two books in the trilogy. I'll be releasing the ebook version at the same time.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I've given *THE SCRUBS *a new cover. I think it's a bit more professional than the original.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

_*THE SCRUBS * _ picked up another nice review over at The Juniper Grove.

http://junipergrove.wordpress.com/2011/04/07/book-review-the-scrubs/


----------

